# Drivers for cars 1/24 scale



## kenofyork (Apr 21, 2012)

I want to add some people in my model car, and it seems the choices are a bit limited. I found a set from Fujimi that includes some nice figures, but that is about it. Is it that unusual for model builders to place drivers in the cars? I am building some static models into slot cars. They are street cars and I would like to add 2 people to each car.

Are they available?

And if not, would they sell if someone made some?

Thanks!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

quick google...

http://www.peoplescale.com/Car-Driver-Figures-1-24-G-SCALE-FJM-11004.htm

http://www.mfpilot.com/plastic-mode...4-fujimi-kit?zenid=7bf3dgd0mrrdt454qrl9bfj1b0

hmmm... just noticed they are sold out... just tried to help... good luck!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The only cars I put a driver into are those in dioramas. Fujimi has been the best choice for about 20 years but I believe they have been discontinued for a while. Jimmy Flintstone and Model Car Garage have static figures for outside the vehicle, you may want to check out their site.


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Revell/Monogram had put driver figures into their stock car kits. Might be a starting point.


----------



## PatR (Jan 24, 2013)

Tamiya has rally drivers both included in some cars and sold in pairs.


----------

